# PC Gaming VS. Console Gaming



## TwoCables

Don't worry, assaulth3ro911: I reported this so that the staff can keep an eye on this just in case it gets out of control. This thread has an excellent intention, and so I don't want to see it get trashed.

I'm glad to be subscribed now that I've replied, too!


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Thank you so very much! My whole time being on OCN no one has ever been that nice!

Thank you so much again!


----------



## Fifth

Pc gaming > console gaming. I'll take the better graphics any day!

Mouse + keyboard > controller for fps games. So much more accurate, it would be funny if they ever let console players play with pc players. There would be a lot of whining!!


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fifth* 
Pc gaming > console gaming. I'll take the better graphics any day!

Mouse + keyboard > controller for fps games. So much more accurate, it would be funny if they ever let console players play with pc players. There would be a lot of whining!!

As blunt as this is, I agree completely. The PC is just so much more flexible than console platforms that it only makes more sense. Though I suppose if you wanted to keep costs down, consoles are more attractive...


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fifth* 
Pc gaming > console gaming. I'll take the better graphics any day!

Mouse + keyboard > controller for fps games. So much more accurate, it would be funny if they ever let console players play with pc players. There would be a lot of whining!!

So true.









I would whine as well as it is really not fair ^^. It would be nice if they allowed you to hook up your own keyboard and mouse to it though! PCs are upgradable and to an extent actually cheaper! Considering the more variety and freedom and modding rights.


----------



## FairDoos

Its not really News tbh but i nice post and a nice read thanks for posting it!

Id take PC over console anyday i hate the limitations you have with console compared to the freedom you have with a PC!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911* 
Thank you so very much! My whole time being on OCN no one has ever been that nice!

Thank you so much again!

You're absolutely welcome! As soon as I saw the thread title in the Unanswered Threads area, I jumped on it like white on rice.







hehe


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fifth* 
Pc gaming > console gaming. I'll take the better graphics any day!

Mouse + keyboard > controller for fps games. So much more accurate, it would be funny if they ever let console players play with pc players. There would be a lot of whining!!

I think it all comes down to what you're used to play with, I play on PC mainly and my friend on a PS3, he's pretty good at FPS and if we'd play together he would probably beat me.

I think there's a market for both, I've chosen the PC for customization purposes and longevity; I mean, who still runs some n64/PS1? I still run my Pentium 2 as a web server though...


----------



## MrLinky

Nice find, but did you just quote the entire article? No matter. Aside from the better graphics and controls you get with PC gaming...

Quote:

Finally, expect to find a less mature online experience as you are assaulted with racial slurs, accusations about your sexual orientation and insults like "your mom is a dude!"
This is pretty much what killed Halo 3 for me. All the annoying 12 year olds whining and trying to talk trash.

One thing they didn't mention in the pc "cons" (and probably for a reason), is the abundance of hackers.


----------



## Fifth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp* 
As blunt as this is, I agree completely. The PC is just so much more flexible than console platforms that it only makes more sense. Though I suppose if you wanted to keep costs down, consoles are more attractive...


Consoles are more cost effective, and they come with blu-ray which is nice.


----------



## MrDeodorant

It's not really news. Also, posting the whole article is frowned upon, and you should put the source in the title in brackets. You can do that by hitting Edit and going advanced, or by double clicking Edit, and adding [Newegg].

It's a fair summary, though.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


Nice find, but did you just quote the entire article? No matter. Aside from the better graphics and controls you get with PC gaming...

This is pretty much what killed Halo 3 for me. All the annoying 12 year olds whining and trying to talk trash.

One thing they didn't mention in the pc "cons" (and probably for a reason), is the abundance of hackers.


Graphics show how far we have come and can only be expressed with computers.

What I would like is a snap on console, where it allows you to change our parts by snapping on and off... I know that would turn it into a computer but it wouldn't seeing to it that it is cheaper and they supply slower but cheaper parts. A great idea eh?


----------



## pale_neon

it's funny that they're reccing a 950W corsair PSU for a HD 5770


----------



## Snowblind

PC gaming is a superior experience for "most" games assuming that you have the money and the technical know-how. The mouse+keyboard control system, the customization, and the more realistic experience (graphics), are the winning factors for PCs.

The future of PC gaming, however, isn't looking very good. Piracy and the resulting exodus of developers to consoles has raised some very serious questions. MMOs and RTSes are the only game-types that haven't yet succeeded on consoles, and I'm sure that they eventually will succeed.

Consoles are definitely superior for some games. It would feel rather strange to play, say, God of War on a PC. In addition, consoles are a million times better than PCs when it comes to in-person social gaming. And, yeah, they require no technical know-how, and are quite cheap.


----------



## Cryarch

Console gamers: Fools.

Honestly. Any new game thats advertised enough they will go out and buttrape until they realise its actually a poor game.

I know plenty of people who go out and actually buy console games JUST for the achievements/trophies.

Console gaming is for the cheap and dirty, easy access entertainment for those slow of mind.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snowblind*


PC gaming is a superior experience for "most" games assuming that you have the money and the technical know-how. The mouse+keyboard control system, the customization, and the more realistic experience (graphics), are the winning factors for PCs.

The future of PC gaming, however, isn't looking very good. Piracy and the resulting exodus of developers to consoles has raised some very serious questions. MMOs and RTSes are the only game-types that haven't yet succeeded on consoles, and I'm sure that they eventually will succeed.


Yes but RTS is almost impossible as well as MMORPG being useless on console. PC still has winning on FPS as well


----------



## Danny_B

I do like this article, shows some basic yet agreeable points!

Just to rep my side though... PC gaming FTW








I truly believe in full customization to fit the user and the PC provides this! Even as far as giving your PC a special name as most of us here at OCN have done







Gotta love it though!


----------



## MrLinky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*


Graphics show how far we have come and can only be expressed with computers.

What I would like is a snap on console, where it allows you to change our parts by snapping on and off... I know that would turn it into a computer but it wouldn't seeing to it that it is cheaper and they supply slower but cheaper parts. A great idea eh?


It is a good idea (like snap in hdds for the 360), but you have to dissasemble the case to get at most of the other parts. Plus, one of the major benifits of developing for consoles is they all have the exact same hardware... the second people are allowed change out parts, cost and time of developing and testing go up dramaticly.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryarch*


Console gamers: Fools.

Honestly. Any new game thats advertised enough they will go out and buttrape until they realise its actually a poor game.

I know plenty of people who go out and actually buy console games JUST for the achievements/trophies.

Console gaming is for the cheap and dirty, easy access entertainment for those slow of mind.


I sort of agree but sort of don't. A little harsh but still agreed a bit.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrLinky*


It is a good idea (like snap in hdds for the 360), but you have to dissasemble the case to get at most of the other parts. Plus, on of the major benifits of developing for consoles is they all have the exact same hardware... the second people are allowed change out parts, cost and time of developing and testing go up dramaticly.


Yes but the games made for these new consoles will be made for a point up, and it will be compatible with only so. So you can choose to stay down or go up







Your move!


----------



## WaRTaco

heres a good vid.. the pros all agree, PC
















YouTube- The Reboot: PC vs. Console


----------



## Madman340

I prefer console. Nothing like just being able to plug'n'play a fun game. You don't get the most advanced visuals or the same precision as a PC, but it's cheap, fun, and keeps things simple. That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Yup, just a few of the ups


----------



## paio

i have to say as much as a platformist as i am (PC == Master Race) imho Platformer games just work better on console.


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paio* 
i have to say as much as a platformist as i am (PC == Master Race) imho Platformer games just work better on console.

for me it's the type of game too.

PC
___
FPS
RTS
MMO

Console
______
Sports
Fighting
Side-scrolling/platform (though if it's 1 player and works on PC w/ the 360 pad I'll get it for PC)
Family-fun / game show

Both
_____
Puzzle


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WaRTaco* 
heres a good vid.. the pros all agree, PC










YouTube- The Reboot: PC vs. Console

That's sorta biased.


----------



## Lombax

I just got into PC gaming about 2 weeks ago with my new (to me) computer, and I must say it is quite good.
Only game I have is BFBC2 but I'm loving it to death. I just wish it could be half controller half mouse. I don't like WASD and then like CTRL Shift R V E ext. I like the controller part for moving and reloading and such.
But I LOVE the mouse for aiming, I finally understand what you guys mean by "Console gamers would get raped in PC vs Console lobbies"

But, I have no real-life friends who play PC games, and no other games to play.


----------



## Hickeydog

I started out playing Halo on the Xbox, but switched to PC. I hate console controllers. I play on the PC simply because of the mouse-keyboard option.


----------



## nitd_kim

I think if PC gaming doesn't have major development in the coming years, the next generation of consoles are surely to defeat it since as they develop, they will be able to do more things that they couldn't before. Also, I think by next-gen, Sony and Microsoft will give in and enable mouse/keyboard support for all the games. I'd expect MMOs on consoles due to that and also RTS games to be available on consoles. Also, in the coming years, cross-platform games would hopefully become something standard.


----------



## paio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lombax* 
I finally understand what you guys mean by "Console gamers would get raped in PC vs Console lobbies"









yup







i would always love to have a PC V. Console tourney in CoD or BF:BC2







would be HILARIOUS


----------



## Paradox me

As far as I'm concerned both are excellent choices. The graphics aren't as good on consoles, but are by no means bad. I've been more impressed with some console titles' presentations than anything Crysis or most other PC exclusive games have ever done.

What's even better is when you have a console and a capable PC; the best of both worlds. If I know a game will look and play better on PC, I'll get the PC version. If I know it's going to be a subpar port then I'll get it on a console and still enjoy a fun, great looking/sounding game.

At the end of the day, I'm a gamer. I want to play games, that's it. Platform doesn't matter to me. Hardware specs don't matter to me. A little bit of AA/AF, or slightly better looking textures doesn't matter. If it's fun, I'm playing it.


----------



## heraisu

Didn't Halo 1 allow PC and Xbox to play together?
There's a reason 2 (and 3) don't (won't)... uh oh.


----------



## Lombax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paio* 







yup







i would always love to have a PC V. Console tourney in CoD or BF:BC2







would be HILARIOUS

But I think drop-shotting and movement the Consoles would have an advantage, unless thats just cause Im not used to the keyboard yet








I think it'd be close TBH. But I guess the world may never know....


----------



## paio

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heraisu* 
Didn't Halo 1 allow PC and Xbox to play together?
There's a reason 2 (and 3) don't (won't)... uh oh.

nope.... different lobby systems. microsoft would never ever merge Xbox Live and Games for Widows. and if they did i for one wouldn't jump on it... they would make us (PC gamers) pay for it. and i personally can't stand (for the most part) the community on Xbox (which is what would be merged) i find them to be immature ( kids calling other gay and useless petty bickering... sorta like how some of the CS/CS:S community is) and full of little kids playing games they should be playing (for the most part). i wouldn't mind however being able to play with the PS3 community. ive found them to be more mature.


----------



## mocha989

i must say that console gaming is more fun for me right now. none of my friends play on the PC and no one like talks on the PC when i play either


----------



## H-man

I like the PC, I managed to get my brother hooked with HAWX (The newest console we have is a PS2)
I'm upgrading 'It makes nachos!' to a semperon 140 for gaming for my little bro.


----------



## SillyCang

I like the console because it has better racing game, action adventure, RPG, and sport game. In other word, the console have a wider game library.

It is also alot simpler to just go to your local electronic store and pick up a console for cheap and play any game that is release for it, whereas a gaming PC will run you alot more and as time (2-3years) progesss it won't run some of the newer game.

The only two things that PC have over the console is better FPS control and MMORPG. Sure, the PC has better graphics, but what good are the graphics if you will never be able to play games like MGS4, GOW3, Forza 3, Uncharted 2, LBP, ect.? It's a shame that these developers have somewhat forgotten about the PC.


----------



## paio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SillyCang*


I like the console because it has better racing game, action adventure, RPG, and sport game. In other word, the console have a wider game library.

It is also alot simpler to just go to your local electronic store and pick up a console for cheap and play any game that is release for it, whereas a gaming PC will run you alot more and as time (2-3years) progesss it won't run some of the newer game.

The only two things that PC have over the console is better FPS control and MMORPG. Sure, the PC has better graphics, but what good are the graphics if you will never be able to play games like MGS4, GOW3, Forza 3, Uncharted 2, LBP, ect.? It's a shame that these developers have somewhat forgotten about the PC.


i semi agree. however PCs do get indie game releases too. but on console i do prefer to play racing, sport, platformersand games like the FF series . but PC is better for FPS, RTS, and MMOs(though i've never liked them). FOS and RTS are for the most part the only type of games i do play. but when i can i love racing games.


----------



## Kryten

Lol, high-quality gaming and consoles do not go together. I stoped reading there. Horrible article.

PC Gaming > Console Gaming. Any article that tries to shine a good, or, urgh, 'even' light on the consoles, fails.


----------



## Thingamajig

If i'm charged Â£30-Â£40 for a game, i'm expecting a vast amount of hours of playtime.

This is why i keep away from console games - not only are they pricey, but you can't modify them and really get your monies worth. One thing that always attracted me to the PC where the modding communities, and the vast selection of mods to choose from, and even the possibility to create your own.

Fallout 3 is a prime example.

The only reason for me to go near consoles are for the old fashioned Nintendo games that got me into gaming in the first place. It's also why i prefered the Wii. It was just a more traditional console...unfortunately, the games sucked.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paio*


nope.... different lobby systems. microsoft would never ever merge Xbox Live and Games for Widows. and if they did i for one wouldn't jump on it... they would make us (PC gamers) pay for it. and i personally can't stand (for the most part) the community on Xbox (which is what would be merged) i find them to be immature ( kids calling other gay and useless petty bickering... sorta like how some of the CS/CS:S community is) and full of little kids playing games they should be playing (for the most part). i wouldn't mind however being able to play with the PS3 community. ive found them to be more mature.


I disagree man. To me the PS3 community is worse. Not really alot by any means but it is. I say this quite simply because the PS3 online is free. Any kid can get on it. Xbox Live you have to pay for so it kind of weeds out a very small ammount of the immature kids lol.

All in all though I've always thought Xbox Live got a bad rap for it's player base. Sure there are definately some immature brats and biggots running around but not as many as people say.

I think the main reason this happens is it's easier to remember the big time racists (hard to forget morons) then it is the normal folks ya play with.


----------



## SSJ5Broli

So what is the point to argue what is better console or PC, we might as well argue:
what is better PC or outdated dumbed down unupgradeable PC, with the case that looks like coffee maker or a grill, heavily marketed to ghetto dwellers all around the world.

It's a no - brainer, PC clearly wins.


----------



## 420Assassin

me personally i like consoles for most games just cause of the controller feel.. grown up on atari, nintendo u get used to it. although some games like c&c where u have huge maps and have to jump back and forth PC is great for the control aspect. I recently have been playing shooters on pc. The turn speed for up down and all that is crazy fast.. GOOD advantage in that compared to console games. and then u have far greater accuracy with the mouse. so i guess if i would get a good controller for my pc i would have the best of both world in my minds.. but i think the controller will take the accuracy away compared to mouse


----------



## Hexa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJ5Broli*


So what is the point to argue what is better console or PC, we might as well argue:
what is better PC or outdated dumbed down unupgradeable PC, with the case that looks like coffee maker or a grill, heavily marketed to ghetto dwellers all around the world.

It's a no - brainer, PC clearly wins.


Really a no brainer?

Could have confused me. I see consoles selling by the millions and their games flying off the shelfs. I never have to worry about a PC game selling out, know why? No one buys em haha.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *420Assassin*


me personally i like consoles for most games just cause of the controller feel.. grown up on atari, nintendo u get used to it. although some games like c&c where u have huge maps and have to jump back and forth PC is great for the control aspect. I recently have been playing shooters on pc. The turn speed for up down and all that is crazy fast.. GOOD advantage in that compared to console games. and then u have far greater accuracy with the mouse. so i guess if i would get a good controller for my pc i would have the best of both world in my minds.. but i think the controller will take the accuracy away compared to mouse


I'm 31 this April 26th, and I grew up on the same. Except, I also had the Commodore 64.

But really, I was exposed to both PC and console gaming while growing up. But in the end, I grew to like PC gaming thanks to the control I have with the mouse. All I have to do is move it to the right and I'm turning right while moving forward. I love how smooth that is and how easy it is.

But unfortunately, there will never be a clear winner here because we are all limited by our senses and therefore it will always be a matter of opinion, never fact.


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


Really a no brainer?

Could have confused me. I see consoles selling by the millions and their games flying off the shelfs. I never have to worry about a PC game selling out, know why? No one buys em haha.


hehe y buy them when u can just as easly download in my eyes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJ5Broli*


So what is the point to argue what is better console or PC, we might as well argue:
what is better PC or outdated dumbed down unupgradeable PC, with the case that looks like coffee maker, heavily marketed to Ghetto Dwellers.

It's a no - brainer, PC clearly wins.


Only in the eyes of PC gamers.

Here is how console gamers see it:
I buy a console that is guaranteed to stay around for a least 3-4 hours and to play the games that the release decently.

Here is how developers see it: 
It is much more effective to code for a closed system with the same configuration that just so happens to have a consumer base at least 100 times bigger than PC gamers. Oh and if we really need to throw those high and mighty PC Gamers a bone, we can always port it over.

I hear a lot of PC gamers going "Well we pay more for our PC's so we deserve more!" All I have to say is that is a big load of BS. The developers don't give a damn how much you paid for your computer and why should they? As it is their product, they can do whatever they want, whether that means throwing out LAN, DS, or putting in ineffectual DRM. The only thing we can do is make a stand with our wallets, which most of us are too pathetic to do. The real thing wrong with us PC gamers is while all of us talk the talk, very few of us have the balls to walk the walk.


----------



## fear5300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


You're absolutely welcome! As soon as I saw the thread title in the Unanswered Threads area, *I jumped on it like white on rice. *







hehe


I love that phrase!









Anyways. I like my 360, for only one reason. Guitar Hero, Test Drive: Ultimate, and Rock band. I've tried MW2 on it. Best score I did was 5-30..... I jump back on the PC and did 50-5 in a domination match. The PC just has more accuracy with games. One reason (well two but







) mouse + keyboard. Plain and simple. Sure consoles are good for not ever having to upgrade it and worry about performance issues. But that takes away the whole fun, pain, joy to entertainment! (except the red ring of death....) Cons to pc : upgrading components as games get more demanding. Ehh not hard but you spend a lot of money. (if you pick the best thing at the time) (if you pick budget components, it doesn't seem to much)

Just my two cents.


----------



## 420Assassin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


I'm 31 this April 26th, and I grew up on the same. Except, I also had the Commodore 64.

But really, I was exposed to both PC and console gaming while growing up. But in the end, I grew to like PC gaming thanks to the control I have with the mouse. All I have to do is move it to the right and I'm turning right while moving forward. I love how smooth that is and how easy it is.

But unfortunately, there will never be a clear winner here because we are all limited by our senses and therefore it will always be a matter of opinion, never fact.


ya im april 7 86' but never had commodore had jaguar its another old system not many ppl knew of.. classic systems nothing will beat them especially NES and SEGA i think. but computer have soo much control consoles dont compare then when ur cheap u can always download the game and play may not always get online but sacrifices lol. just takes getting used to the keyboard then comps are the way to go.. i still need to find a good keyboard key layout for me default is ok but need some changes


----------



## TwoCables

Come on guys: nobody is wrong, and nobody is right: there will never be a clear winner here because we are all limited by our senses and therefore it will always be a matter of opinion, never fact.


----------



## antuk15

PC > Console...

I would sooner pay the extra and play games at 1920x1200 with * AT LEAST* 4xMSAA and 16xAF with very playable frame rates then play the same games on console with far far worse image quality and a frame rate that is all over the place.


----------



## Paradox me

As for price, they can both be cheap. Why do you need a large, expensive HDTV for a console that even outputs a lower resolution? Why wouldn't a $150 22" HDTV work when most PC gamers themselves are using 22" screens? Also, last I checked you need more than a GPU to play games on PC.


----------



## PDXMark

Console = One-Trick-Pony


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paradox me* 
Please. Just stop posting. Put the keyboard away, and just stop. You have no right to call anyone a troll, you're using terms like "ghetto dwellers" and "gay box" for crying out loud. How old are you? Does any of this sound even remotely intelligent when (if) you re-read it before you click post?

If you're going to continue arguing, at least construct said argument in a way that people will take you even remotely serious.

+1
----------

i feel that they both serve their purposes. as much as i love my computer for certain gaming, movie watching, and music listening.

when i want to spend time doing the exact same things with a bunch of friends, its much easier to do so on a console and much more fun doing so.


----------



## admflameberg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrLinky* 
Nice find, but did you just quote the entire article? No matter. Aside from the better graphics and controls you get with PC gaming...

This is pretty much what killed Halo 3 for me. All the annoying 12 year olds whining and trying to talk trash.

One thing they didn't mention in the pc "cons" (and probably for a reason), is the abundance of hackers.

I agree I watched my nephew play cod mw2 and he was talking on the mic, I was standing near him and man i heard so many high pitched people screaming because they was killed and so forth.

But then I have had this happen in the past while I was playing ET quake wars as well as Half life 1 sven co-op and Hl2 co-op mod. so you dont really escape it with pc gaming as it will happen on both platforms.

I perfer pc gaming nowadays because i am my own repair man and then i dont really like playing fps on a gamepad or rts on a gamepad.I just feel more at home on a pc over a console.

Tho we do have all 3 consoles in the house i only play them once in the blue moon as most of there games are not interesting to me and the ones that do are on pc also.


----------



## adrianaugust17

the best part is buying the new hardware! lol


----------



## Frosting

The only thing an xbox has on a pc is game selection, networking , and price- but the pc is getting less expensive, has the valve thingy, and will always get the most popular releases


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Simply put: Graphics + Mouse + Keyboard > anything consoles can ever hope for.


----------



## Kryten

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosting*


The only thing an xbox has on a pc is game selection, networking , and price- but the pc is getting less expensive, has the valve thingy, and will always get the most popular releases


Networking? Networking is practically non-existant on the 360. You get the bare minimum and you have to use Windows to access it. You can't share folders or resources.

Networking is not something the 360 has on the PC. The 360 has nothing on a PC.

Game selection? Yeah, enjoy Fifa 10 and Guitar Hero.


----------



## TheLegend

A friendly reminder to keep this thread under control!


----------



## Paradox me

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryten*


Game selection? Yeah, enjoy Fifa 10 and Guitar Hero.


Let's not forget that everyone has different tastes in games. You say Guitar Hero and FIFA (mockingly I assume), I say Uncharted, Final Fantasy, Metal Gear Solid, Valkyria Chronicles, Team ICO games, Ratchet and Clank, Mario, Zelda, Metroid, Pokemon, Mega Man, LittleBigPlanet and so on.


----------



## Regamaster

I prefer (and LOVE) the PC because the technology and experiances involved with building a fully customizable insanely high powered gaming machine is so much more satisfying. PC's just have more potential and I like being in control of my gaming experiance.

Consoles may not be as tweakable but let's face it, they are preferred by the vast majority because of the simplicity, or ease of access to a graphical gaming experiance without all the tech know-how, and also because they provide a better social multiplayer experiance.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJ5Broli*


Lol, this troll is just priceless, next thing you know he will come here convincing us how great the ipad is just because it's flying of off the shelves.

It's called marketing, that specifically targets ghetto dwellers like you to generate a false positive perception of a product that any intelligent and educated consumer can immediately identify as a turd.

Btw, all this talk about how PC's are more expensive are false as well,
as I pointed out in other thread, everyone has a PC, if they buy a 8800 GT,
it will be better then Ghetto Box, but there are less people that have HD TV.

What is cheaper PC Gaming = $50 (8800 GT for a crap PC to outperform Gay Box)
or console gaming = $1100 ($800 for HD TV + $300 Ghetto Box) + 15/mo XBL subscription

last time I checked $50 was cheaper then $1100, so much for the whole "consoles are cheaper" argument.


Xbox Live is $5 a month, you're argument is already being invalidated before you click post.

I find that rather interesting, considering I paid under $500 for my entire console setup. That's including my LG 22" monitor, 2 controllers, and a few games.

Can you buy a complete PC capable of playing games on med-high 720p, a quality 22", a keyboard+mouse, and a few games (not indies) for under $500? Go ahead and try, I'll be waiting for your response.


----------



## Madman340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kryten*


Networking? Networking is practically non-existant on the 360. You get the bare minimum and you have to use Windows to access it. You can't share folders or resources.

Networking is not something the 360 has on the PC. The 360 has nothing on a PC.

Game selection? Yeah, enjoy Fifa 10 and Guitar Hero.


I believe he was referring to the network of people, the community; which is definitely more than the PC is offering at this point.

Pretty sure consoles have more games than Fifa 10 and Guitar Hero. I could list off hundreds, but why bother. It wouldn't have an impact on your opinion, which is obviously set in stone.

*edit: This wasn't a double post, somebody posted before me but it must have been deleted.*


----------



## Fifth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hexa* 
Really a no brainer?

Could have confused me. I see consoles selling by the millions and their games flying off the shelfs. I never have to worry about a PC game selling out, know why? No one buys em haha.


Might want to check Steam and their sales charts if you can get a hold of them. A lot of pc gamers don't even buy the box edition for a game, you can pretty much get damn near any pc game out off of steam. I would agree that consoles sale better in stores. Pc games blows them out in online sales. Hell just think of all the MMO's that have paid subs. Thats like every gamer that plays an mmo buying a $14-$20 game every month.

Another argument that console gamers say, is that they are used to the controller and wouldn't be able to use a mouse and keyboard. You can buy a controller just like the one you have on your console minus wii or course, for your computer.

They also say that more games get released on consoles, I agree. Though you can download emulators for any console ever made and play those games on the pc anyway. Might have to wait a few years for the newer consoles, but eventually there will be a good working emulator for it!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fifth*


Might want to check Steam and their sales charts if you can get a hold of them. A lot of pc gamers don't even buy the box edition for a game, you can pretty much get damn near any pc game out off of steam. I would agree that consoles sale better in stores. Pc games blows them out in online sales. Hell just think of all the MMO's that have paid subs. Thats like every gamer that plays an mmo buying a $14-$20 game every month.

Another argument that console gamers say, is that they are used to the controller and wouldn't be able to use a mouse and keyboard. You can buy a controller just like the one you have on your console minus wii or course, for your computer.

They also say that more games get released on consoles, I agree. Though you can download emulators for any console ever made and play those games on the pc anyway. Might have to wait a few years for the newer consoles, but eventually there will be a good working emulator for it!


PS2 still does not have a decently working emulator.


----------



## freddy-b

consoles are way cheaper than a high end computer and they have kinda da same graphics...


----------



## Klockradio

I prefer PC over Console in most cases, except when it comes to certain sport games.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freddy-b*


consoles are way cheaper than a high end computer and they have kinda da same graphics...


That is because PC games are usually crappy console ports with PC features such as mouse and keyboard (a serious statement by IW), anti-aliasing options, and additional screen resolutions.

I personally don't mind developers not pushing the graphics bar for games or porting them correctly, as long as they understand the key differences between gaming on PC's and consoles, or more specifically pad and keyboard/mouse, and more importantly, make it fun and immersible. For example, I rather a developer release a game like Bioshock or COD4 as oppose to a game like Crysis. At the same time, a crappy console port like IW where the developer isn't even trying, is pretty lame as well.

My beef with developers is that as they race towards making multi-platform gaming, they need to understand the key fundamental differences between the two, especially in regards to online gaming and the online gaming community. The problem is, PC gaming is diminishing every year as more crappy games are released and piracy increases. I wouldn't find it hard to believe that when they release keyboard and mouse functionality for consoles, you will see a fatal blow for PC gaming.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryarch*


Console gamers: Fools.

Honestly. Any new game thats advertised enough they will go out and buttrape until they realise its actually a poor game.

I know plenty of people who go out and actually buy console games JUST for the achievements/trophies.

Console gaming is for the cheap and dirty, easy access entertainment for those slow of mind.










You can't be serious can you?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtickner1*









You can't be serious can you?


He conveniently left out the fact that PC gamers do the same thing. Hell, look how many people bought MW2 after it was confirmed that there will be no:
- Dedicated Servers
- Modding Tools
- Lean
- Active and fast banning system
- Balance for anything worthwhile
And that there was a:
- P2P host/client system for online gaming
- Console port that had PC features such as keyboard and mouse
- VAC which any CS junkie will tell you does not work
- Completely unjustified price hike

Point is, IW released a crappy game for PC and tons of people still bought it.


----------



## Xerpy

1997 Gaming computer of the year = N64


----------



## ninja_bunneh

good points!
i tend to like both, but i enjoy computers slightly more due to better control


----------



## RyanBlackn

I will always prefer PC gaming, but there's nothing like having a few beers with friends on the couch and playing 360.


----------



## wors

i will never go over to console gaming even though there are little whiny kids


----------



## haza1981

This needs a poll. I think it would be slightly 1 sided on this forum though. I think the average person does not want the hassle of all the messing around but if your into computers it's more rewarding. I personally vote for PC gaming but the is a constant ned to upgrade and but I would raher pend the money on a PC I can use for other things rather than a console with just games. Plus I can use an xbox 360 controller for games like GTA iv and Assassains Creed 2. Plus FPS need mouse and keyboard. Just my thought


----------



## Brian_

Pc > Console
I think we know which is better, but what irrates me is the lil kids at school have no clue what there talking about in my electronics class, oh cod4 is so much better on console, im like look at yourself you have no clue what you are talking about, pc is far supperior in graphics, j*ust because you have a big tv dousnt mean that its better!*


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

If I remember right, this was featured on the front page of Yahoo News a week or so ago.

My vote is for PC gaming. I've played consoles before, but I just can't get used to the controller. Especially for FPS games, the finer control granted through a mouse and keyboard wins anyday.

Another thing I love about PCs is that it's easier to fix. With a console, you're stuck with a pretty bad warranty, while most PC parts manufacturers offer very long and generous warranties on their parts. GPUs usually have lifetime warranty + step-up if your card is no longer manufactured, harddrives have around five years, etc. Also, you can simply swap in a spare/backup part if you need to RMA something.

There definitely is a know-how with PCs, but in all honesty it's not as hard as it seems. It took me only a day to explain to my friend the basics of PCs, and while he can't OC or know how to set up a WC loop, he can diagnose+swap out parts on his own if something goes wrong.

Finally, games are cheaper for PCs than they are for consoles. Most new console games I see stay at $60 for a month or more, while with PCs we have all these different sales (Steam Weekend Deals FTW!). For example, I was able to buy L4D2 via Steam's 4-pack sale for around $28 or so, and BF:BC2 Limited Edition for $35, which would be virtually unheard of in the console gaming world.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


He conveniently left out the fact that PC gamers do the same thing. Hell, look how many people bought MW2 after it was confirmed that there will be no:
- Dedicated Servers
- Modding Tools
- Lean
- Active and fast banning system
- Balance for anything worthwhile
And that there was a:
- P2P host/client system for online gaming
- Console port that had PC features such as keyboard and mouse
- VAC which any CS junkie will tell you does not work
- Completely unjustified price hike

Point is, IW released a crappy game for PC and tons of people still bought it.


Yes, exactly. PC gamers will still buy crap, anyone will. The original post I quoted was the worst generalization I've ever read. 
Why does it always have to be one or the other? Fair enough some people will prefer one platform or the other but there is no need to call the whole other community fools and slow of mind. 
I honestly don't think I can answer the question and tell you what I prefer, I've always console gamed and I've always PC gamed. I've played some very memorable games on both platforms and I like the keyboard and mouse just as much as I like the controller - there are some games that each input method is better for but you can't do anything about that. 
If I never console gamed I would have missed out on amazing games like the God of War series, Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy X and countless PS1 and PS2 classics just to name a few. If I never PC gamed I would have also missed out on some amazing games like Dues Ex, Team Fortress 2, The Witcher and the countless other great PC games.

All platforms for the win I say


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jtickner1* 
Yes, exactly. PC gamers will still buy crap, anyone will. The original post I quoted was the worst generalization I've ever read.
*Why does it always have to be one or the other?*

For me: Money

I'd love to have an amazing PC, Xbox 360, PS3, and 60" 1080P LED TV, but I just need the money for all of that first


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
For me: Money

I'd love to have an amazing PC, Xbox 360, PS3, and 60" 1080P LED TV, but I just need the money for all of that first









Yes, true. Money can be an issue. What I was getting at though was why is one platform like heaven and paradise to some people and the other a festering cesspit of hell that they would never touch? All different platforms have their strengths and weaknesses but if you love gaming it shouldn't really matter. I love Sony as a company more than I like Microsoft and I like the Playstation more than the Xbox, didn't stop me from buying a 360 or building my rig and installing Windows on it to play games.

Fangirls make me rage.


----------



## Fifth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *freddy-b*


consoles are way cheaper than a high end computer and they have kinda da same graphics...



This post is just hilarious!!

Kinda da same graphics? Playing a game on a console is like playing on low to medium settings on a pc graphic wise. So no, it's not kinda da same bro.

That brings me to another argument console gamers have; "We can play our games on a huge HD tv!!1!!!11!!"

I'm pretty sure you can hook a computer up to a 52" 1080p tv and get the same effect, with better graphics!!

And the argument about pc's needing to be upgraded has no legs to stand on. My sig rig will probably play any game released in the next 5 or so years decently w/o any upgrades. Once the ps4 or xbox 720 (joke) comes out, you will be upgrading again to play newer games.

If a game does come out that i cant play, all i need to do is spend $150-$200 on a new vid card and I'm back in the game. How much does a new console cost?

My 3.2ghz p4 was playing gta4 with a 3870 agp card decently, not as well as my pc now, but it was still playable and probably comparable to the ps3 and or 360 graphic wise!

Upon doing some research the ps2 was released in 2000, ps3 in 2006. So every 6 years console gamers are spending $300-$400+ to stay up to date with gaming. If a pc gamer spent that same amount of money to upgraded pc parts every 6 years, their pc will still out game the new console out!

$300-400 is low balling it though, as that's how much a ps3 cost now, 4 years after its release. How much were they brand new, the day they were released?

http://www.psxextreme.com/scripts/mi....asp?MiscID=88

$499 for the basic, $599 for the premium. $599 can build a pretty decent gaming pc that would out game the newest console out at the moment!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *freddy-b* 
consoles are way cheaper than a high end computer and they have kinda da same graphics...

No they don't...

Correct me if I'm wrong, but an Xbox 360 has the equivalent of a GeForce 7800 in it. That's four generations of GPUs ago!


----------



## Kryten

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Madman340* 
I believe he was referring to the network of people, the community; which is definitely more than the PC is offering at this point.

Pretty sure consoles have more games than Fifa 10 and Guitar Hero. I could list off hundreds, but why bother. It wouldn't have an impact on your opinion, which is obviously set in stone.

*edit: This wasn't a double post, somebody posted before me but it must have been deleted.*

It isn't anywhere near the PC. Did Facebook first appear on the Xbox? MSN? Xfire?

My opinion is set in stone, yes, because it's set in stone that PC's trump consoles no matter the situation. Consoles have some fantastic games and someone else pointed out many good titles such as Metal Gear Solid, Final Fantasy, Rachet and Clank. I'll add a couple more to that list and cite Burnout Revenge, Gran Turismo, Unchartered, Ninja Gaiden, etc etc etc. Plenty of decent games on consoles.

But they don't hold a candle to PC's. PC's > consoles.


----------



## Rakukojin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fifth*


This post is just hilarious!!

Kinda da same graphics? Playing a game on a console is like playing on low to medium settings on a pc graphic wise. So no, it's not kinda da same bro.


Medium settings still look good


----------



## Fifth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rakukojin* 
Medium settings still look good









Possibly...but not as good as High! High isn't even the best setting now a days though. Now they have "ultra high" "very High", which look better than high and make medium look like crap.

Put on a console game on a full hd 120ghz tv, then place a pc next to it hooked up to the same model tv....that's when you will notice all the jagged edges the console's graphics has compared to the pc's!


----------



## saulin

I like to play console games on my PC actually for the enhanced graphics and sound. I'm a huge fan of emulators and they are some of the few things that really take advantage of the power of any PC, you can never have a fast enough PC for today's emulators.

Dreamcast/Wii/PS2 emulation need a lot of juice and with Mame there are games that might be playable in 7 years perhaps. Todays PCs are just too slow..

I have owned most of consoles ever released in the US/CAD but I don't play them. I guess I'm a collector. I do play a few PC games though.


----------



## SkyPainter

I haven't been able to do that much PC gaming in the past. I am more accustomed to the Gamecube and Gameboy. However, PC games do have better graphics at times and can be much more interactive. On the other hand, game consoles allow for more free movement.


----------



## Mudfrog

I prefer PC gaming, that being said I did buy a 360 for fighting games and a select few titles that were not released to the PC.

While the 360 graphics do look good they cannot touch my gaming or htpc's graphics.


----------



## haza1981

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fifth*


I'm pretty sure you can hook a computer up to a 52" 1080p tv and get the same effect, with better graphics!!


Yup mines hooked up to my TV ....plus I can play at 1920x1080 unlike console which only pull off 720. Plus my pc has cool Neons and looks much better







oh and when i'm finished gaming at much higher res with better graphics and higher fps i can then launch a BLU RAY with a click of a button. Oh and I still get to use a 360 controller when I want. /


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

It truly is a tough call, but I prefer to play games on my PC. I say it's a tough call because I have several PCs and a PS3 (and wii, but who cares). The PC is where I spend most of my time with games and internet, but I do enjoy playing some PS3 exclusive games from time to time. I also use my PS3 as a low-power media player, running PS3 Media Sever from my "server" PC. If I'm not mistaken, the PS3 only draws ~65w when playing videos (ps3 media server transcodes vids so the PS3 doesn't have to work hard). The graphics quality of the PC is WAY better than any console I've seen, and it's hard to justify playing games on anything else considering how much money I've dumped into my PCs. Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love the PS3 (it folds! what more could you want!), but 75% of my games get played on my PCs. Just my 2 cents

EDIT: Besides, doesn't this look better than a console?


----------



## jameschisholm

What I have found is that most people here say that when your a PC fan, you may miss out on great titles on the console, but from what I can see, most console games do get a PC release, some don't, even some really good ones, but a lot do. There are good racing games on PC Dirt 2, Grid, Grid 2 etc... As for the controls, think about this I have a x360/pc gamepad I can play all my racing games with it, I can use an Emulator on my PC for playing old ps1 and ps2 games without a hitch all the while using that gamepad.

I agree with all the positive points made by the OP and the others about PC gaming and PC's as a whole too.

PC = hardcore
console = seems casual to me

Also a bit of food for thought, people say in the future mmorpg's will come to consoles and be playable across to the PC, google, Final Fantasy 14 news, there's a few updates on it recently stating PC and Ps3 players are on the same servers!!!

IT HAS ALREADY BEGUN!


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

I had to take some time off from PC gaming due to hardware failures and no money to replace, so i played Xbox 360 to kill time and I have to say that PC gaming just feels better than console gaiming. Plus they hit the nail on the head about the more immature community on consoles


----------



## cgraham23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PDXMark*


Console = One-Trick-Pony


^ this 1000x

There are 2 arguments for console gaming

#1 Its cheaper

To this I say bullocks, if your sitting on this forum talking about consoles anyways... why the hell not skip the damn $400 for your PS3 and upgrade your computer. The only way its not cheaper is if you say you aren't smart enough to build/upgrade your own computer. But honestly how the heck do you think anyone else learned to build a computer... by reading up on it! Same way you learn to do anything!

#2 More game selection

Barely, and the fact that a lot of PC games have infinitely more replay value because of their MODability or scale (as in the case with the MMO genre) negates this argument.

For example look at games like counter-strike or starcraft, theres still professional gaming leagues based around starcraft. Its 13 years old!!! Now thats what I call replay value.

To end my post I'll state the real value of PC gaming:

MODS!
Counter-strike itself was a mod base on half-life!
Desert Combat is half the reason battlefield 1942 became so popular and made Dice such a success.

Blizzard Use Map settings games. DOTA anyone??!

I rest my case.


----------



## Piranha Joe

I used to be a die hard console gamer for 10+ years and only bought a gaming PC in october. As a result, i only ever switch on my 360 to play Halo3, Forza3 and Rockband and only do that for local multiplayer with mates!

Initially, the PC was just for gaming, i'd never owned a high end PC before so it was just gonna sit there and do its job. However, i very rapidly got interested in overclocking, folding and case modding, not to mention all the money i've thrown at new parts and peripherals, so now i get as much enjoyment from PC *ownership* as i do PC *gaming*.

All in all, consoles still have a place in my life for local games, but PC gaming eclipses it for single player and online multiplayer and has opened up a whole new set of hobbys for me!


----------



## sausageson

I prefer PC gaming, while PC gaming might have a higher cost of entry, the games are cheaper so your money will be made back. Also a PC does many things other than just play games. Also MP games are unrivaled on the PC, with teamspeak,ventrillo, etc. Anyone looking for serious clan play; PC is a must. The problem PC games are becoming more and more multiplatform, even genres like RTS are being developed for consoles first then PC and they always suck. Look at supreme commander 2, ruse etc.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

PC gaming will always offer a much better gaming experience, but consoles just make more business sense for developers. Us PC gamers don't mean crap to publishers, because we are an insignificantly small market.


----------



## NrGx

YouTube- God of War 3 - Poseidon Battle HD







YouTube- God of War III - Boss #2: Hades [1/2]
Tell me there is a PC game as epic as this one.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


YouTube- God of War 3 - Poseidon Battle HD
YouTube- God of War III - Boss #2: Hades [1/2]

Tell me there is a PC game as epic as this one.


God of War 3 = Half the reason I bought my PS3... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamtheonlystevo*


God of War 3 = Half the reason I bought my PS3... 
mmmmmmmmm


Nice









Back in the 8bit and 16bit era it was the consoles that dominated but once multi system console games came along they just pooped them selves into the turds.
PC gaming has always had the better of consoles when it came to image and sound quality unless they simply was lazy to actually make use of the PC's full potential...
Just look at was-to-be the next Crysis, AKA PC killer with killer graphics... Now it's just it's just another crippled game that has been dumbed down...


----------



## akira123

I'd like to vote for console games as its more affordable to buy game softwares than to update your PC grdgets.


----------



## jeksonborn

Some games are of course better used on the console, but I also do not forget about the PC and about phone games that also deserve attention.


----------



## alikaka

I don't know if console games are the best for me, because I only play new games like this on my console.


----------

